# You Must Have That True Religion



## JM (Oct 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;BgGUb6lsZXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgGUb6lsZXQ[/video]


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't believe they made a video trailer just to highlight the work of Radical Orthodox theologian Graham Ward.

True religion - Google Books


----------



## JM (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sorry, I don't understand your comment.


----------

